# Microsoft Buying Nokia for $7.2 Billion



## drmike (Sep 3, 2013)

Microsoft is trying to become more relevant in the mobile handset world by purchasing Finland's Nokia.

$7.2 billion price tag on the deal.

Nokia is the second largest cellular handset producer.

Good or bad for Microsoft?


----------



## Jack (Sep 3, 2013)

Good for Microsoft bad for the users of Nokia...


----------



## peterw (Sep 3, 2013)

Nokia did keep most of their patents and Microsoft does now have something like Google has with Motorola.

Good for Microsost to have access (at least for 10 years) to every important patent to build mobile phones and tablets.

Hope they build up a mobile brand in the same way they build up the Xbox brand.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 3, 2013)

It's a whole conspiracy in the planning.

Here's the story:

Microsoft needing a hardware / handset making to take on Google (Motorola) and Apple. Nokia was the prime target. Microsoft splashed out cash to lure Nokia. Microsoft also purposely killed their own market to make Nokia suffer. This opened up the door for the acquisition. The final key was Ballmer. Ballmer had to retire for this to get through. Notice retirement announcement and the Nokia purchase happening 1 after the other.

Basically Windows phone doesn't suck that much. It was just a master plan to get Nokia.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 3, 2013)

Called that months ago. Nokia been suffering since the rise of smart phones.


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would say good for Microsoft, they are expanding even more. But i don't use Windows on mobile, i only use Windows for my workstation.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 3, 2013)

They can buy all the mobile communication companies they want, their OS still sucks (namely mobile OS). They also did a bad job advertising (explaining) Windows RT or whatever they want to call it. If it wasn't for AutoCAD and video games I would ditch Windows all together.

This is a good start in my opinion, but doesn't mean anything if they don't go about this the correct way.


----------



## acd (Sep 3, 2013)

So my dreams for a new generation maemo/meego phone are now dashed? F*#&all


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 3, 2013)

acd said:


> So my dreams for a new generation maemo/meego phone are now dashed? F*#&all


I was/is more interested in the Meego In-Vehicle stuff. I've been working with the Ubuntu mobile OS on that side.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey look I'm a technology minority here but I've got a Nokia Lumia 710 running WP7.8 and guess what? I love it. I can throw my phone on the sofa, fall asleep on it, drop it in a car park and generally give it a tough time and it won't crack or get damaged like these "fancy" ultra-uber phones. I can press the lock button and know I'll get the performance I got the same day I bought it and I can get to everything I ever need with a single swipe. I treat my phone as an accessory to daily life, not as some sort of goddess like I see people treating theirs.

I'll admit the marketplace isn't great but it's definitely improving; if we don't give anything different a chance then nothing new will ever get to grow into something great. Most of the naysayers have probably never spent more than a few minutes with a Windows Phone but if you give it a chance you realize how intuitive the "alien" interface is and how surprisingly efficient the OS is.


----------



## MikeIn (Sep 3, 2013)

I didnt like the transaction/ Deal a lot.

Sold the Handset Department for too low cost.


----------



## heiska (Sep 3, 2013)

acd said:


> So my dreams for a new generation maemo/meego phone are now dashed? F*#&all


http://jolla.com/your-jolla/'>Jolla runs Sailfish, which is based on Maemo/Meego. It is also Android app compatible.  B)


----------

